# cnc simulation



## كريم6230 (29 يناير 2010)

نداء عاجل الى مهندسين التحكم الرقمى احتاج هذا البرنامج بشدة نظرا لاهميته فى التحكم الرقمى sinu train لينك البرنامج فى الموقع ده http://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=542023 بس للاسف ممنوع دخول غير الاعضاء برجاء الرد على هذا الموضوع


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (30 يناير 2010)

http://plc.net.ru/viewtopic.php?t=5595

ملف تورنت شغال و سريع


----------



## كريم6230 (31 يناير 2010)

انا عاجز عن الشكر ان مهندس محترم مثل حضرتك تعب نفسه وجاب لينك البرنامج بس يوجد استفسار عن البرنامج البرنامج نزل من غير برنامج simulation برجاء لو يوجد معرفه بالبرنامج او رفع برنامج المكمل المسؤل عن المحاكة الحقيقية للبرمجة وجزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## كريم6230 (1 فبراير 2010)

انا جربت البرنامج وشكل الماكينة مش بيظهر فى المحاكاة انا مش عارف السبب فى البرنامج او كراك لو عندك حل يا ريت اعرفه وشكرا


----------



## نبيل حمود (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جريلا وبارك الله بكا من يحب الخير


----------



## كريم6230 (4 فبراير 2010)

هذه صورة لبرنامج الى بينزل مع sinutrain 6.4 هذا البرنامج عملاق فى عمل البرمجة


----------



## mahmoudhesham (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فى الاول شكرا جدا على البرنامج العظيم ده انا عندى مشكلة انى مش عرف ازى اشغال الكراك


----------



## mahmoudhesham (4 فبراير 2010)

انا عرفة اشغل الكرك بس هو شغال milling بس


----------



## korzaty (6 مايو 2010)

اريد برنامج 
FANUC21.rar


----------



## maos (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ياناس الرحمة الرحمة الي انزل اللينك 5 و 7 الله يغنيه في النيا و في الاخرة


----------



## maos (3 نوفمبر 2010)

:9:maos;1910537]ياناس الرحمة الرحمة الي انزل اللينك 5 و 7 الله يغنيه في النيا و في الاخرة


----------



## أبوهناالمصرى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## menkash (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Brother
Can you get me link to Vericut 7 please


----------



## ilyas045 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء قراة وتملكتني نفسي لاعرف الموضوع فحسب معرفتي القليلة بحث على روابط تخولكم لتحميل البرنامج 
http://plcforum.uz.ua/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5595&start=0


----------



## benahmed yassin (1 نوفمبر 2011)

m


----------

